# No more mud!



## Bad Disposition (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay so the rain season is almost upon us. I now have...what is left of it some grass left in his running area, mostly dirt. To avoid tracking mud into the house, I am contemplating throwing down three inches of sand and then medium size smooth river rock. I'm thinking this will make it easy to clean waste, wash the urine into the ground while keeping the odor level down, and keep him from tracking mud inside and onto my brand new carpets. The smooth rock will be easy on his pads. 

Does anyone have a better idea? 

BD.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I got tired of wiping my dogs' feet 20 times a day, so I put down the soft bath mats in front of my patio door. Usually, there is just one. When it's really wet out, I line up some more. They absorb the moisture really well, and are easy to throw in the washing machine when they get really bad. It has really cut down on the amount of mud in my house. When it's really really bad out, I partition off an area around the patio door with x-pen panels and the dogs get to stay there until they either dry off, or I get to each of them with a towel. 

Duet Bath Rugs, Contours and Lids - Bed Bath & Beyond&


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I always kept a pile of rag towels next to the door to wipe off my dog's feet until I recently discovered this 

Dog Gone Smart Dirty Dog Doormat by Nano Pet Products | Master Pets

I read about it on one of the dog boards and ordered it. It works wonderfully. I have really shiney tile that gets really slippery when wet so this was perfect. It absorbs dirt and water as the dog crosses it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think stones are too hard on the joints. 

My dogs are all trained to get their paws wiped off either before or immediately after the enter the house. I have them stand on a mat while I'm wiping them off. 

I have this mat (inside) in front of my back door and it is very effective: Soggy Doggy Doormat | Doormat for wet muddy paws

Here are some other, pricier options: Protective Floor Mats for Dogs | Orvis


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Ugh... I feel your pain. Our first week with our puppy it rained every day. What a mess! We have wipes and towels at the door and she can only go up to the living room once she gets an all clear. The fun part is trying to do this while she attempts to gnaw on your hand.


----------

